# switching to a senior dog food



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I was wondering if when you have a senior dog if it is a good idea to switch to a senior dog food?


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I have read a lot of posts that senior dog food is unnecessary. Maybe someone else will chime in that knows the details. For my senior dog we switched him to a weight management formula at about 8 yrs when his arthritis started affecting his daily exercise regimen. We feed Castor/pollux weight formula, and since he is spoiled we add in some wellness core, which was his original food. He does well on the mix and is able to maintain his weight right at 105 which is where he's always been. Hope that helps.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't. Most senior formulas are lower protein and higher carbs, but there is some indication that a lot of grain and potatoes can increase arthritis inflammation in both dogs and humans. I prefer to stick with a high-ish protein, moderate calorie kibble, adjust amount according to body composition, and then supplement as necessary for joint health.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have been thinking about it. Apache is 9. Right now its great that all 3 are on the same food. I will talk to my vet next time I go there (hopefully not for a few weeks).


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the responses


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My old girl is almost 14 years old. For me - it is all about the stools. Her rear end is weak and she doesn't know she has to go until it is too late. The smaller and firmer the poo - the better for me. I do not feed a senior food. She was eating Orijen - which just did not agree with her. Big soft poos and sometimes diarrhea. I am transitioning to TOTW and she is doing much better. She has food allergies. No grains and no chicken. I keep her on the fish formulas, no matter which brand I feed.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My vet said since Heidi (10) is doing well on Native just to leave well enough alone.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That does make sense -she is doing well on Evo -so guess I'll continue that-Thanks everyone


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Emoore said:


> I don't. Most senior formulas are lower protein and higher carbs, but there is some indication that a lot of grain and potatoes can increase arthritis inflammation in both dogs and humans. I prefer to stick with a high-ish protein, moderate calorie kibble, adjust amount according to body composition, and then supplement as necessary for joint health.


I wanted to update this. Rocky was eating Victor 26/18 which is a beef/pork based kibble. When he started having liver issues, I did some research and found that this could possibly be hard on his already troublesome liver. I talked to my vet (a holistic doc who actually understands nutrition and the role it plays in overall health) and he confirmed that while the food probably didn't cause the liver problem, it might be better to switch him to a food with a single easily digestible protein source, low ash and fairly lower in protein. I am now feeding Precise Senior.


----------

